# EliteXC: RETURN OF THE KING Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*EliteXC: RETURN OF THE KING*
Date: Saturday, June 14th, 2008
Event Type: SHOWTIME Live Event
Location: Neal S Blaisdell Arena (Honolulu, HI)​

----------


Fights To Be Shown On SHOWTIME:


[6-2-0] *KJ Noons* vs. *Yves Edwards* [34-13-1] - *EliteXC Lightweight Championship*

[16-7-0] *Nick Diaz* vs. *Muhsin Corbbrey* [8-2-0]

[15-8-1] *Murilo "Ninja" Rua* vs. *Tony Bonello* [16-0-1]

[10-0-0] *Dave "Pee Wee" Herman* vs. *Ron Waterman* [15-5-2]

[5-1-0] *Rafael Feijao* vs. *Wayne Cole* [11-6-0]


----------


Fight To Be Streamed On ProElite.Com:


[6-1-0] *Kala Hose* vs. *Robert McDaniel* [10-4-0]

[10-1-0] *Mark Oshiro* vs. *Chris Willems* [1-1-0]

[6-8-0] * Kaleo Kwan* vs. *Mike Aina* [8-6-1]

[2-0-0] *Lolohea Mahe* vs. *Chris Bernard* [1-2-0]

[1-2-0] *PJ Dean* vs. *Dean Lista* [1-1-1]

[1-1-0] *Russell Doane* vs. *Dwayne Haney* [3-0-0]


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Since this event is being held in Hawaii. I am assuming there will be alot of their ICON fighters on the card. Does this mean we will be lucky enouugh to see Stomps, Soccer Kicks, and downed knees on the card???



PS. Did that say Dean Lista?? Bradda?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The return of Ninja. Man I'm exicted.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I can't believe I forgot to do Vbookie for this card.

War Edwards! War Diaz, War Ninja!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Diaz is a busy man lately.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wayne Cole by Sub or GnP

.....Hold Up Homie

Is that Anderson in Rafael's corner?

Hmmmm............

Rafael by whatever he wants HAHAHAHA


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Time for Feijao vs Cole. Fejiao is such a monster I think he's going to own Cole.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

does any one have a stream for this?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Bill Goldberg being an idiot. No Surprise here


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Man I was so happy on CBS when Goldberg wasn't there. Can they just fire him already?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Man I was so happy on CBS when Goldberg wasn't there. Can they just fire him already?


The CBS announcer was just as dumb.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I disagree because he was a play by play guy his job isn't to give knowledge it's to call the action. Goldberg is pretending to be a anaylist.

Fejiao just trashed Cole. Too good of a striker for Cole. I was also impressed with his wrestling very nice performance by one of the top LHW prospects in the world.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

wow nice nut shot:thumbsdown:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I just turned this on GOLDBERG is back. I love how every Elite XC show is just a mess, but still entertaining.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Did anybody else catch Goldberg's analysis of Waterman : | Holy shit


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Now it's time for another impressive prospect Dave Herman. I really like this guy in the HW divisons future. UFC should've signed Herman when they signed Velasquez, and Carwin.

Also They cut off Goldbergs microphone best decision Elite XC ever made.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Herman will KO Waterman pretty easily.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I find it crazy that Ron Waterman is still around and doing decent. Dude's a minister now kicking ass, that begs for a bad movie. 

Gary Shaw puts too much weight into his prospects. Waterman could sub this dude tonight.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

What a kick Herman can do some crazy stuff. Herman looks great made Waterman look terrible and he's not terrible at all.

Herman can defiantly go up on the list with Velasquez, Carwin, and Gracie.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Waterman's tank is empty. :laugh: This dude actually utilized Sean Salmon's jumping kick


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Come on now Terry, Herman's wasn't half as effective as Salmons. But honestly Herman looks good don't you think?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

He's got a way to go before being "one of MMA's fastest rising stars" but he's got some speed when he throws, especially for guy his size. Pwning Ron Waterman is a good notch on his belt at this point in his career, like how H20 couldn't hold down that's impressive


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

The Blueberry muffin? Haha nice GNP though.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

this ******* sucks. i cant see the fights live.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

K you sounded pretty down on Blueberry Muffin for a little while there.

Anyway it's time for Ninja to own this guy who was supposedly involved in a ton of rigged fights in Austrilia.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Submission expert = FAIL. Hopefully Ninja brings his game, I feel sorry for how Pride kind of slowed down his career's progress.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

finally! perfect timeing for my stream to work


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ninja is going to own this guy if the fight hits the ground.

It's time for UDL to get their first win.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

What the hell is on Yamasaki's head? 

I think Rua will take this, assuming his head and cardio are up to snuff


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

nice looking crowd out there. its time!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Bonello is gonna die for that


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

that thing on mario's head is a link that Gary Shaw can tell Mario excactly when to call the fight....:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Bonello is ******* weird talking shit to Ninja.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Bonello not looking too bad (as in not good) so far


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

getting owned on the ground stupid move ny Tony


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Rua's trashing him on the ground.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ninja looks great if only he would go to the ground everyfight.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Rua laying the elbows down hard!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ninja's ground game is really underutilized throughout his career. Bonello is an epic fail, especially since Mario Yamasaki lets dudes fight to the death. Nice win for Ninja, his ground game is worlds better than his messy striking.

I'm waiting for Ninja to cry


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

wow total domination. gotta be over soon


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Owned!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

thats it - domination by Rua


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

NINJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If only he would go to the ground every fight he could be a top 10-15 MW.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

that guy was 16-0-1....wtf he just got his ass whipped....excactly what he had commin fo talkin that shit.....:thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

why he took it to the ground is bewond me. Ownage pure ownage

edit-Goldberg!! Really? get that fake POS out of the cage


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone else notcie in the ref cam that Ninja was doing the **** Choke just like Wandy.

Maybe that's something they used to teach at Chute Boxe.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> why he took it to the ground is bewond me. Ownage pure ownage


A large percentage of Bonello's wins were by Submission. I guess he thought he had a better chance there.


This fight reminded me of Jason Reinhardt vs. Joe Lauzon. A guy comes in undefeated from small time shows and thinks he's hot shit. And he got owned just like Tony


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

still tryin to figure out why Mario had that thing on the ear...why would he possibly need that???:confused02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ninja vs Villasenor 2 for the next title shot after Lawler vs Smith 2?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> still tryin to figure out why Mario had that thing on the ear...why would he possibly need that???:confused02:


He gets live instructions from Gary Shaw to stop fights in favor of a certain fighter:thumb02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

:laugh: Goldberg nodding when Ninja was talking. Elite XC guys get hugged by Goldberg viciously. Ninja/Cung Le is something I'd like to see, or against Scott Smith.

KJ Noons = overrated. Edwards got a excellent chance of taking this, especially with whatever ATT has done to him. 160 and 150? Why? SMH @ Diaz not making his own weight class


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> why he took it to the ground is bewond me. Ownage pure ownage
> 
> edit-Goldberg!! Really? get that fake POS out of the cage


ditto - get a really friggin fighter


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The thing on Mario's ear is a camera. That's where the angle at the end came from.

Anyway hopefully Diaz comes out looking good.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Ninja vs Villasenor 2 for the next title shot after Lawler vs Smith 2?


not a bad idea....:thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

yea but come on. Against Ninja? Should have atleast strike with him. Played right into his hands


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alright...lets see where nick's excactly at right now...i'm curious where he is mentally...


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

here comes Diaz!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> :laugh: Goldberg nodding when Ninja was talking. Elite XC guys get hugged by Goldberg viciously. Ninja/Cung Le is something I'd like to see, or against Scott Smith.
> 
> KJ Noons = overrated. Edwards got a excellent chance of taking this, especially with whatever ATT has done to him. 160 and 150? Why? SMH @ Diaz not making his own weight class


Not sure how Noons is overrated. He did beat Diaz. With the LONG layoff im sure has inproved. But Edwards is going to a beast to deal with since going to ATT


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Nick will win but his opponent ain't no joke he's alot like Aina in the fact he could give Nick a hell of a fight and beat him if he's not ready.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope this doesn't go to a decision. This has been a great event so far and I don't have much room left on my DVR


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Diaz looking to take it to the ground


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Diaz looks good and did Quadros just say that the standing clinch is geography?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

nick seems to be landing more punches..i think nick should take it to the ground...


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

OK this is getting better. some nice shots landed by both


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

double post


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

you gotta love those upper cuts...nick just needs to keep poppin the jab and throwin his combo's...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Close round not sure who I would give the round to. Probably Diaz.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

good first round - tought to call - Diaz was the aggressor


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Not sure how Noons is overrated. He did beat Diaz. With the LONG layoff im sure has inproved. But Edwards is going to a beast to deal with since going to ATT


Noons is a prospect with good hands..that got smoked by Crazy Horse not too long ago. Edwards isn't a push over with name value, something Elite XC is clearly hoping for.

Diaz is high on his boxing. Use that black belt.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

no head movement at all outta diaz..wtf..:confused02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Diaz's boxing isn't good enough to catch him with how well he's evading and using head movement, and his TDD is too good for Diaz sloppy shots. I see this going to a UD


----------



## FlyByKnight (Jun 15, 2008)

One thing Diaz needs to work on is his cardio. It's been a downfall of his for a large portion of his career. It will cost him sooner or later.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Noons is a prospect with good hands..that got smoked by Crazy Horse not too long ago. Edwards isn't a push over with name value, something Elite XC is clearly hoping for.
> 
> Diaz is high on his boxing. Use that black belt.


crazy horse is a bad match up against anyone. The dude has a crazy style thus the name


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

FlyByKnight said:


> One thing Diaz needs to work on is his cardio. It's been a downfall of his for a large portion of his career. It will cost him sooner or later.


Diaz and his brother are marathon runners. They have great cardio. But Nick doesn't seem to have strength over anybody he fights.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well played.

Diaz's jab and one two are just like he's pawing or something. It's weird stuff, and as mentioned earlier he uses no head movement


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Diaz did some fun taunting in this round. He's taking this fight IMO. And has been looking real good this round.

Just took him down which IMO looked up the round.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

nick hasnt fought a great fght in a min...his game looks as though he's not focused..he cant even take the guy down...:dunno:


----------



## FlyByKnight (Jun 15, 2008)

southpaw447 said:


> Diaz and his brother are marathon runners. They have great cardio. But Nick doesn't seem to have strength over anybody he fights.


They might run marathons, but he looks to get gassed after the first five minutes from all the footage I've watched of him. Maybe not gassed but at least visibly tired. It happened three weeks ago in Japan. He was starting to get tired after the first few minutes in that fight, same as this one. Not to mention that his combinations are not crisp. He's usually two punches and done. If he were to actually go with a jab, cross, hook combo, he'd knock the guy out. But he just strings two together rather than the third shot.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Diaz needs to start hitting the weights and train some wrestling. I may get flamed for this but Diaz has a wealth of talent but he never seems to take it too seriously. It's times like these I wonder how he managed to beat Gomi


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

pretty good fight thus far. which is what i expect with any Diaz fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

how come this ref dont have the ear cam????:confused02:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

It seems like Nate is better at getting around his strength disadvantage than Nick.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

FlyByKnight said:


> They might run marathons, but he looks to get gassed after the first five minutes from all the footage I've watched of him. Maybe not gassed but at least visibly tired. It happened three weeks ago in Japan. He was starting to get tired after the first few minutes in that fight, same as this one. Not to mention that his combinations are not crisp. He's usually two punches and done. If he were to actually go with a jab, cross, hook combo, he'd knock the guy out. But he just strings two together rather than the third shot.


he was stalking the guy the first and second round the whole rounds...plenty of time for the kamora..


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Another good takedown. Nick might sub him here.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Diaz needs to start hitting the weights and train some wrestling. I may get flamed for this but Diaz has a wealth of talent but he never seems to take it too seriously. It's times like these I wonder how did he manage to beat Gomi


Sadly, it's true. You look at his losses it's due to lack of wrestling and strength against his opponents. 

Nice takedowns by Diaz and he's look good in this round. He's taking this


----------



## FlyByKnight (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice transition from the kimura to armbar. If he wasn't so tired, he'd have transitioned faster and smoother thus ending the fight. But fatigue has taken its toll at least in that submission.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Diaz turning up the heat now. almost had 2 subs. and staying active


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

this is a crucial victory for nick. Hopefully this will motivate him to train harder


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nick finished him from Mount good performance but Nick has zero power right now it's kinda sad he dominated but had so much trouble finishing.


----------



## FlyByKnight (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice win by Diaz. I like his style but his mind is his major downfall.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Good performance in that third. Diaz has loads of talent, he needs to train and not get picked off with right hands every time he fights. That mount was solid.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Lets go Yves.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

WTF was wrong with Diaz after that fight? He couldn't get out of the cage fast enough, I think the fact that the crowd is finally starting to realize what a douche he is he's not so comfortable with post fight interviews.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Goldberg = Worst post fight interviewer ever. Makes Frank Mir look good.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Anderson Silva is there - hhhhmmm wonder what Dana thinks about that


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Nick finished him from Mount good performance but Nick has zero power right now it's kinda sad he dominated but had so much trouble finishing.


well it is his second fight in 3 weeks. Could make a excuse for him being tired.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

deanmzi said:


> Anderson Silva is there - hhhhmmm wonder what Dana thinks about that


He's gotta keep any eye on his fellow 185ers


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Goldberg = Worst post fight interviewer ever. Makes Frank Mir look good.


dont go that far..terrible tho...nick seemed like he didnt like the crowd he thanked everyone but them and then tried to leave


----------



## FlyByKnight (Jun 15, 2008)

deanmzi said:


> Anderson Silva is there - hhhhmmm wonder what Dana thinks about that


I doubt Dana cares. It's not like he's losing Silva to any promotion.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Goldberg = Worst post fight interviewer ever. Makes Frank Mir look good.


Frank Mir IS good.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Goldberg = Worst post fight interviewer ever. Makes Frank Mir look good.



I can't get over how much Goldberg sucks. I'd rather have Bob Costas in there and hate that guy with a passion


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Yves TIME!!!*


Yves finishes this in the 1st, mark my words. lol, seriously though:thumbsup:


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I can't get over how much Goldberg sucks. I'd rather have Bob Costas in there and hate that guy with a passion


Where's Shamrock?


----------



## FlyByKnight (Jun 15, 2008)

Edwards _should_ win. I get the feeling that Noons _will_ win. I love Edwards' style and will always root for him. Go get 'em Yves.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Goldberg = Worst post fight interviewer ever. Makes Frank Mir look good.


I know. WTF happened to that guy from the Primetime show. Frank Mir is good though. Very insightful during fights


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Frank Mir IS good.


good at blowin Uriah faber through his microphone....:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Frank Mir IS good.


You are joking right? Frank is a good commentator but as a post fight interview he blows the big one.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I won't doubt it. 

I think KJ is pretty overrated and he doesn't have anywhere near the experience of Edwards.

Yves has had some tough losses. But with ATT in his corner I think he can definitely take this


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Goldberg = Worst post fight interviewer ever. Makes Frank Mir look good.


You leave when Goldberg tells you to leave


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

goin with KJ on this fight....:dunno:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> You are joking right? Frank is a good commentator but as a post fight interview he blows the big one.


Yeah. IMO, fighters make the best commentators. i.e. Bas, Frank.

But Mir's gay love for Faber makes him annoying


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> had the CBS card been like this, it would have a perfect night


yeah, I hope everyone realizes who's missing.....Mirgliogatta....:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Goldberg: "in the MMMMMMMMA world" what a dousch....:thumbsdown:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

had the CBS card been like this, it would have a perfect night


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The pride and tested tradition of Thug Jitsu


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Diaz did good but I was expecting an earlier stoppage. Yves coming up huh? Should be a good one.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

No Dan Mirgliogatta tonight and I love It......:thumb02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yamasaki is like a cloaked Solid Snake with the lights out and all that head gear. I think Edwards might pull this off tonight


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> good at blowin Uriah faber through his microphone....:thumb02:


Everyone's gotta be good at something, and Mir sure as shit isn't the worst Urijasciple in the Zuffa company.



bbjd7 said:


> You are joking right? Frank is a good commentator but as a post fight interview he blows the big one.


That's a legit point, his interviews aren't bad though, just not real good. His commentary might be the best in the business though.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I gotta back Thug-Jitsu but I wouldn't be shocked if KJ wins he is a good young fighter.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think the thing in mario's ear is a ref cam :dunno:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

KJ's chops piss me off


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow KJ is kind of a Monster.

That was sick. He trashed a very good fighter in Yves.

IDK what weightclass you would rank him in WW or LW but he needs to be close to the top 10 I mean back to back wins over Diaz and Yves and he trashed both of them.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

holy shit


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

wwwooooooowwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

geez that didn't take long


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, Noons DESTROYED him.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttts Oooooooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrr!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

those punches were like pistons so fast one after the other he mauled him when he hit the groung...wow:thumb02:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats surprising. I thought Noons would lose. Damn


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

God DAMN!


----------



## FlyByKnight (Jun 15, 2008)

FlyByKnight said:


> Edwards _should_ win. I get the feeling that Noons _will_ win.


Noons makes me angry.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Elite XC has a main event goes over without a shit storm. Holy smokes, Edwards got ran over.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

mario's fanny pack is hillarious....:thumbsup:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

There`s no f*cking around when Goldberg does a post fight interview


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

looked like edwards was still defending himself....oh well


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> mario's fanny pack is hillarious....:thumbsup:


it's def a ref cam


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yves you leave the cage when I tell you to.

Goldberg is a ******* retard


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

**** You Goldberg!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

That sucks. I *underestimated* Noons. Still hate KJ


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

******* Diaz, what a *DOUCHE*. I can't wait for Noons to beat the ******* stupid out of that asshat. Talk about WWE, the Diaz brothers are no class clowns.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

intresting......


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Why is Goldberg being a prick to Yves.

And after hearing Yves talking about KJ I have even more respect. This guy if he can make 155 would be with Eddie Alvarez as the new guys dropping to 155.

What's with this KJ vs Nick WWE Shit.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

WTF at Diaz coming out:laugh: I love this train wreck What the hell with Diaz at the top of the ramp with his hands in the air:laugh:

Dave Meltzer will comment on how Diaz was over huge as a heel tomorrow.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

what the ****??? you gotta e kidding me...


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Diaz brothers leave with flipping the birds.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

This is REALLY going to motivate Diaz.

LOL at that stupid shit Goldberg trying to be some kind of Don King rip-off and then try to imply himself as Security


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I love the fact that papa Noons pushed Dickaz out of the cage. Dickaz can't even make 160 how the hell is he supposed to make weight for a rematch at 155?


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

HAHA the Diaz bros love flipping people off. :cheeky4:


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Damn it, Yves :confused02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kj noons dad had diaz in a headlock...lol


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I will say though this would be pretty good build up if they can get these guys ready for a fight on July 26 on CBS.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

cplmac said:


> I love the fact that papa Noons pushed Dickaz out of the cage. Dickaz can't even make 160 how the hell is he supposed to make weight for a rematch at 155?


Nice Fighter bashing:thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

BOXING at its finest. i was about to close the screen until that shit "broke" out. That was crazy, but was still awesome


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Nice Fighter bashing:thumbsup:


You know it's just when you think Diaz can't get any more disrespectful he pulls something like this out of his ass. Seriousely he had no business coming to the ring during Noons' post-fight.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

cplmac said:


> You know it's just when you think Diaz can't get any more disrespectful he pulls something like this out of his ass. Seriousely he had no business coming to the ring during Noons' post-fight.


It's not like he wasn't welcome. Goldberg seemed to know he was going to be coming in.

Diaz didn't start this whole brawl did he?

IDTS


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> It's not like he wasn't welcome. Goldberg seemed to know he was going to be coming in.
> 
> Diaz didn't start this whole brawl did he?
> 
> IDTS


when KJ Noons saw his dad getting the bird from the Diaz bros he lunged at Nick and then it was on...


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Elite XC stays making MMA a legitimate sport for the national audience.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> It's not like he wasn't welcome. Goldberg seemed to know he was going to be coming in.
> 
> Diaz didn't start this whole brawl did he?
> 
> IDTS


Looked like Nate and Nick were flipping KJ, his dad, and the rest of KJ's team. From the angle the T.V. showed it looked like KJ and his buddies were the ones who rushed first. :dunno:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

where do we go to watch the post fight press conference????


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Toro said:


> Looked like Nate and Nick were flipping KJ, his dad, and the rest of KJ's team. From the angle the T.V. showed it looked like KJ and his buddies were the ones who rushed first. :dunno:


yeah that's what I'm saying. The Diaz brothers and their middle fingers are notorious in MMA like Clint Eastwoods .44 Magnum it's not uncommon to see. 

I mean a real champion takes on all comers and it's almost as if he was trying to shy away from Diaz's challenge. And to attack someone for flipping the bird? C'mon are we kids here? 

But it's all up to the discretion of EliteXC


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> It's not like he wasn't welcome. Goldberg seemed to know he was going to be coming in.
> 
> Diaz didn't start this whole brawl did he?
> 
> IDTS


I'm pretty sure everyone in the cage could see the clown car driving to the cage so him walking in was probably not really a surprise. And yes Diaz DID start the whole brawl. He should not have been there and he should not have been disrespecting Noons and his father and his team. The guy was just saying happy birthday and happy fathers day to his dad and all of a sudden he has this load of crap dumped at his feet? Of course it was Diaz' fault. The guy doesn't have an ounce of class in his entire body. Don't forget Noons beat the CRAP out of Diaz about 8 months ago for the belt. What the hell has Diaz done to deserve another title shot? Besides missing weight and having further trouble getting sanctioned because of his lack of respect for the sport?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> dont go that far..terrible tho...nick seemed like he didnt like the crowd he thanked everyone but them and then tried to leave


I think nick knew he ws gonna come out if KJ won..he prob got no love from the crowd from the start but he def had an attitude and was short with Goldberg like he knew he'd be back.....:thumb02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

noons would have gotten wrecked if everyone didnt jump in to protect him from diaz


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

cplmac said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone in the cage could see the clown car driving to the cage so him walking in was probably not really a surprise. And yes Diaz DID start the whole brawl. He should not have been there and he should not have been disrespecting Noons and his father and his team. The guy was just saying happy birthday and happy fathers day to his dad and all of a sudden he has this load of crap dumped at his feet? Of course it was Diaz' fault. The guy doesn't have an ounce of class in his entire body. Don't forget Noons beat the CRAP out of Diaz about 8 months ago for the belt. What the hell has Diaz done to deserve another title shot? Besides missing weight and having further trouble getting sanctioned because of his lack of respect for the sport?


when KJ was hugging his dad and tellin him happy birthday the crowd started to go crazy and there was commotion in the crowd and that was Diaz walkin back out.....:thumb02: great points above btw


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> noons would have gotten wrecked if everyone didnt jump in to protect him from diaz


Noons already beat the crap out of Diaz. I'd love to see it again but right now I just don't think Diaz deserves it. Maybe if it was at a catch weight of 150 and no title on the line.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

cplmac said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone in the cage could see the clown car driving to the cage so him walking in was probably not really a surprise. And yes Diaz DID start the whole brawl. He should not have been there and he should not have been disrespecting Noons and his father and his team. The guy was just saying happy birthday and happy fathers day to his dad and all of a sudden he has this load of crap dumped at his feet? Of course it was Diaz' fault. The guy doesn't have an ounce of class in his entire body. Don't forget Noons beat the CRAP out of Diaz about 8 months ago for the belt. What the hell has Diaz done to deserve another title shot? Besides missing weight and having further trouble getting sanctioned because of his lack of respect for the sport?


Yves got a shot after 1 fight. Is there some kind of exception there?

KJ had finished his thanks and announcements before Goldberg even acknowledged Diaz was in the cage.

Diaz flips off people all the time and now all of a sudden when it happens to start a brawl you PMS about it?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone...post fight press confrence?????:dunno:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Did you also happen to forget that Noons got a shot after he won 1 fight as well before previously losing to Chalres Bennett?

What did _he_ do to earn a shot?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Yves got a shot after 1 title fight. Is there some kind of exception there?
> 
> KJ had finished his thanks and announcements before Goldberg even acknowledged Diaz was in the cage.
> 
> Diaz flips off people all the time and now all of a sudden when it happens to start a brawl you PMS about it.


First, Diaz already had a shot at the title in November, he lost (to Noons), by TKO due to cuts, the fight was not close. 
Second, Diaz should not have been there PERIOD, whether Noons finished with his interview or not, the celebration was on and he earned it. Diaz had his chance in the cage with the mic but decided to be a prick and just leave instead.
Third, how is what Diaz did NOT wrong? The fact that he is usually a dick does not excuse being a dick.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

cplmac said:


> First, Diaz already had a shot at the title in November I believe, he lost, by TKO due to cuts, the fight was not close.
> *Second, Diaz should not have been there PERIOD, whether Noons finished with his interview or not, the celebration was on and he earned it.* Diaz had his chance in the cage with the mic but decided to be a prick and just leave instead.
> Third, how is what Diaz did NOT wrong? The fact that he is usually a dick does not excuse being a dick.


Well I'm glad you think so. Hell, maybe you could have Gary Shaw's job since you know so much about what should and shouldn't be going on.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Well I'm glad you think so. Hell, maybe you could have Gary Shaw's job since you know so much about what should and shouldn't be going on.


your right it takes alot of talent to run a freak show....:thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

cplmac said:


> First, Diaz already had a shot at the title in November, he lost (to Noons), by TKO due to cuts, the fight was not close.
> Second, Diaz should not have been there PERIOD, whether Noons finished with his interview or not, the celebration was on and he earned it. Diaz had his chance in the cage with the mic but decided to be a prick and just leave instead.
> Third, how is what Diaz did NOT wrong? The fact that he is usually a dick does not excuse being a dick.


cplmac vs. Nick Diaz on the next CBS card, and of course Kimbo vs. Jose Canseco.......:thumb02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> your right it takes alot of talent to run a freak show....:thumbsup:


true that.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Well I'm glad you think so. Hell, maybe you could have Gary Shaw's job since you know so much about what should and shouldn't be going on.


You're kidding right?


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Could someone please hook me up with a dl link i like it better having it permanently than having a stream that gets taken down adn all.either all the fights or just the ninja,diaz and noons vs yves fights


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

cplmac said:


> First, Diaz already had a shot at the title in November, he lost (to Noons), by TKO due to cuts, the fight was not close.
> Second, Diaz should not have been there PERIOD, whether Noons finished with his interview or not, the celebration was on and he earned it. Diaz had his chance in the cage with the mic but decided to be a prick and just leave instead.
> Third, how is what Diaz did NOT wrong? The fact that he is usually a dick does not excuse being a dick.


I agree Diaz was a dick and sholdn't have acted that way but why blame Gary Shaw for bringing Diaz to the ring the UFC has done that a ton of times. Sherk vs BJ, GSP vs Hughes twice, Tito vs Chuck and a bunch of other times. Gary Shaw is a **** up but this one isn't on him it's on Nick.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I forgot about this event but I bet everyone is discussing about the Diaz brothers being complete douchebags. Nick is always bitter when he does not get what he wants. :0


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I agree Diaz was a dick and sholdn't have acted that way but why blame Gary Shaw for bringing Diaz to the ring


I'm definitely not blaming Shaw, I think you misunderstood me.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> K Just making sure. People blame Shaw's dumb ass for way to much stuff. Even though he's an idiot.


remember when chuck and Wandy has their little stare down??? Well the only thing i think is fucked up about the way the promotion handled this was not even really letting KJ get his glory...the kid is fighting in his home town giving love and all of a sudden the camera is on DIAZ, and Diaz is flippin KJ's whole crew the bird.....let KJ say his thing then go into whats in the future then bring Diaz in the cage....imo:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think they did that he thanked everyone he thanked the crowd and seemed basically done. The biggest difference was that Diaz has to come out and act like an asshole and say KJ is scared to fight him when all he did was ask the crowd if Diaz deserved a title shot.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Diaz is such a meany:angry06:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I think they did that he thanked everyone he thanked the crowd and seemed basically done. The biggest difference was that Diaz has to come out and act like an asshole and say KJ is scared to fight him when all he did was ask the crowd if Diaz deserved a title shot.


watch again Nate..he such a punk i love it..he's flickin the bird a noons dad before goldberg even acknowledged Nick bein in the cage..its great...total intigaters..its a train wreck but you gotta love it...:dunno: let me ask ou do you think if Noons were still talkin it would hae been fucked up then..??? i really think it was Nate talkin shit to KJ's dad that sent him off cuz when he saw that he was like wtf and jumped...


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

And on that note I'd love to see Nate/Noons as well.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I think they did that he thanked everyone he thanked the crowd and seemed basically done. The biggest difference was that Diaz has to come out and act like an asshole and say KJ is scared to fight him when all he did was ask the crowd if Diaz deserved a title shot.


Well when Goldbeg asks Noon's what he thinks of a rematch with Nick and Noons doesn't actually answer the question but instead asks the hometown crowd about it. I think Nick has the right to question whether Noons is scared to fight again.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

He doesn't have the "right" to be in the cage at that point in time. Hometown fighters and a lot of fighters regardless of where they are at often ask the crowd what they think of fighting so and so, usually the crowd pops, this crowd did NOT like Diaz, surprise surprise.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Keeping that idiot Goldberg on their broadcast & on the payroll altogether is a f*****g joke, the dude can’t commentate for shit and his interviewing skills are about as good as anyone first introduced to the sport. 

Mauro and Quadros FTW. K, thanks.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> watch again Nate..he such a punk i love it..he's flickin the bird a noons dad before goldberg even acknowledged Nick bein in the cage..its great...total intigaters..its a train wreck but you gotta love it...:dunno: let me ask ou do you think if Noons were still talkin it would hae been fucked up then..??? i really think it was Nate talkin shit to KJ's dad that sent him off cuz when he saw that he was like wtf and jumped...



Well if that is true than I think that's pretty messed up.

And MLS No I think Noons probably expected the crowd to cheer and pump up the rematch much like the majority of crowds do.

Also Diaz has a real sense of entitlement when it comes to that belt that I don't get. I mean he just won a fight it's not like he's been collecting wins and KJ's been ducking him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Well if that is true than I think that's pretty messed up.
> 
> And MLS No I think Noons probably expected the crowd to cheer and pump up the rematch much like the majority of crowds do.
> 
> Also Diaz has a real sense of entitlement when it comes to that belt that I don't get. I mean he just won a fight it's not like he's been collecting wins and KJ's been ducking him.


4 sho...and as far as what you said about his entitlemen to the belt...I waned to ask thisbut figured I get chewed up...Do you think Nick takes any of the fighter in Elite XC as serious as UFC fighters..I mean look at it like this..I kinda feel like after Nick was out the UFC and he realized he'd have to fight in other venues..Do you think he looks at it like I'll dominate that 2nd rate organization's fighters to try to prove he's in a place he's too good to be???:confused02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No because honestly while KJ Noons isn't GSP or BJ Penn he is better than a bunch of the guys Nick fought in the UFC.

I just don't think Nick is the fighter he used to be. He doesn't seem very focused on fighting anymore.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> No because honestly while KJ Noons isn't GSP or BJ Penn he is better than a bunch of the guys Nick fought in the UFC.
> 
> I just don't think Nick is the fighter he used to be. He doesn't seem very focused on fighting anymore.


i guess I'm askin if you think he's complacent in Elite xc?? I think he feels like he's the best fighter there and therefor has gotten complacent in his prep for these opponents...:dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No I just think he has decided fighting isn't the most important thing in his life anymore. I think if he was in the UFC he would act the same way.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> No I just think he has decided fighting isn't the most important thing in his life anymore. I think if he was in the UFC he would act the same way.


I agree, but they still bring a lot of excitement to their fights. White trash or not.


----------



## BJJPenn (Jul 14, 2008)

Let's have it already


----------

